# Amazon Flex Question/s Australia



## inmelb (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have joined the 'waiting list' a couple of weeks ago for being an Amazon Flex driver since I live in Melbourne and our 'region' is not accepting any drivers at this time.

My question to anyone in the know is how long do I have to expect to wait to be accepted? I appreciate any tips,tricks or insights, thank you.


----------



## Noairportpickup (May 29, 2019)

Hi I waited 2 months last year.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I went on the waiting list 4 years ago.
Still waiting...


----------

